# HP Pavillion dv7 keeps shutting off by itself



## electrolize (Apr 17, 2011)

Hii thanks for reading!

I've had my laptop for a good 3 years or so (I can't remember), and this problem didn't happen until just yesterday. 

I would be playing on my laptop and it randomly shuts off without warning like it has no battery life in it. I then noticed my battery was at about 60%, which is weird because I _*always*_ leave my charger plugged in. So when I came back, I found it was turned off and booting the laptop back up a message saying "it was turned off improperly start in safe mode? run normally? etc."

At first, I thought it was a heating/air flow problem, so I decided to use compressed air in a can to blow out the dust. Still, the same problem.

When my laptop is turned off and the charger is plugged in, it will sometimes make a buzzing noise until I just pull out the plug in the laptop. This buzzing noise would stop when I turn on my laptop though.
I moved my laptop to another location in my house and tried it again. For the first few minutes it worked fine, so I turned on my computer and started playing and then without warning, another shut off.

So then, I thought it was the charger, and I told my sister that and she told me to try it without the battery and it being plugged in. I tried that and it worked fine. It worked for about, 10 - 15 minutes? Then it just interruptingly shut down again.

At this point, I don't know what to do. Any suggestions or tips? Thanks in advance!


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

is it getting HOT - airflow 
also have a look in the event view and see if there is anything listed there 
start>control panel>administrative tools>event viewer


----------



## electrolize (Apr 17, 2011)

While checking for the event view, I will feel for if it gets hot,
What am I looking for in event viewer anyways?

(atm my main computer is turned off and is completely cooled, is plugged in without a battery)


----------



## electrolize (Apr 17, 2011)

Okay, I was checking the event viewer, and nothing really seemed out of the ordinary...

I was about to press start to open up an internet browser and bam, it shut off. I felt for the bottom of my laptop to check the heat and it wasn't even hot. The laptop I'm on right now, (my mom's laptop) is actually hotter than my own laptop before it shut off...


----------



## etaf (Dec 28, 2008)

if its not over heating and nothing in event viewer - could be a little difficult to diagnose - 
is there a light on the laptop showing the power adapter is on and connected - if so does this light stay on ?


----------



## electrolize (Apr 17, 2011)

Yes, when ever my computer says its "charging" a light near the slot of charger lights up, also there is a light at the bottom left of my laptop that shows up signaling that it is charging...

But the thing is, i'm not sure if it really is charging considering the different battery life every time I use my laptop.

(Note: My battery is still out though, whenever my battery is in and my charger is hooked into my computer, a buzzing noise is created, so I just keep it out because the buzzing noise sounds like it could do some serious damage to my computer)

So strange, I believe it has something to do within the computer externally , maybe I have to replace some part?


----------



## electrolize (Apr 17, 2011)

We now think that the cause of my problem is the battery. I had always kept the battery charging, I never unplug the charger even when my battery was at 100%.

My brother was taking a look at it (he plugged the battery back in).

The computer notified that the battery life was at 2%. We had the charger in and about 5 more minutes, the battery was at 0%...Then it turned off.

The next thing to question is, why did my computer shut off even without a battery and it being plugged in.


----------



## electrolize (Apr 17, 2011)

-bump- still having issues


----------



## oscer1 (Jan 27, 2010)

try another power adapter. barrow one from someone that has a similar to yours check the rating on it first see if they are close and that the polarity is the same.


----------



## pomc73 (May 8, 2011)

Hey electrolize, were you able to find a solution to your problem? i'm having the exact same problem and i really don't know what's wrong with it. Even with the AC adapter plugged in, it still turns off on me. I don't know what to do, i've already changed the DC jack on the motherboard but that's not the issue. =( my battery is not charging.


----------

